# fridge height adjustment....



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You will have better luck returning the refrigerator and getting one that fits


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

wendl said:


> Hi there, have a new fridge, the RO for height is 67 3/8", the new fridge in 67 5/8"....cannot lower the floor or raise the cabinets....so is there a way to lower the wheels/take them off to gain 1/4" and make it fit


The rear wheels are usually fixed, the front on the other hand are adjustable. Remove the front base cover to expose the wheels and you will see adjustment screws, turn the screws with a screwdriver until it lowers to height required.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

If the rear wheels are fixed, how will she lower it?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The rear wheels are fixed to the lowest possible position so the fridge can move without scratching the floor. The front wheels can be lowered approximately ½’’. She should have no problem.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

67 5/8" would be the height at the rear, op has no choice but to trim the cabinet by 1/2" or get different refrig


----------

